# twice smoked potato



## hooked on smokin (Jan 21, 2007)

first i buttered em up and put garlic salt on them.
second foiled em and smoked em for 1 1/2 hour @220

and as many have there own recipe for twice BAKED i used

1/4 sour creme
1/4 cup cheese
3 tbl of bacon bits
2 tbl of butter
1tsp salt
1tsp pepper

mixed with your filling, then topped with cheese and bacon bits then smoke for another hour and its good.

this was my first, i did not like the outcome but my wife loved them, and when it comes to my concoctions she will not lie to me.


----------



## hooked on smokin (Jan 25, 2007)

no replies..... I wouldn't blame you


----------



## chris_harper (Jan 25, 2007)

looks good, john. my wife just saw your pics, now i have to smoke some potatoes.  i have done some before, but i didn't use any foil on them. i just washed them, poked some holes in them with a fork, rubbed EVOO on them, and put salt and pepper on them. i will defintely smoke them twice next time.  first whole, then cut in half, with butter, cheese, and bacon on them (real bacon, not the fake bits).


----------



## ultramag (Jan 26, 2007)

Them look good to me Hooked. I love twice baked taters.


----------



## hooked on smokin (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey Chris, 

When you do your potatos let me know how they turn out,  i am curious.


----------



## chris_harper (Jan 31, 2007)

will do. i didn't think of it today when i started up all of the stuff i put in there, read my post under the general section.


----------

